# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Աշխատա՞նք, թե՞ սեր

## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս հարցը մի քիչ էն ծեծված կարիերա, թե ընտանիք հարցին ա նման, բայց էնքան էլ էդ չի: Բացատրեմ նախապատմությունը: Ուրեմն անցյալ գիշեր երեք հոգով խմում էինք (երկու կին, մի տղամարդ), երեքս էլ համալսարանում ենք աշխատում, բայց տարբեր ֆակուլտետներում: Մեկ էլ որտեղից որտեղ հոգեբանը (տղամարդը) սկսեց խոսել գործազրկությունից ու սինգլ լինելուց: Ասում ա՝ աշխատանք ու կողքին զուգընկեր ունենալն ինչ-որ առումով հասարակության առաջ պտիչկա դնելու պես մի բան ա: Ու ինչքան էլ ասեն, թե ինչքան լավն ես դու, ինչ լավ մասնագետ ես, մեկ ա, եթե գործազուրկ ես, ամեն ինչ աչքիդ սև ա էրևալու: Բայց ասեց, որ կանանց համար սինգլ լինելն ավելի սև ու վատ երևույթ ա, ինքնագնահատականն ա ընկնում-բան, քան գործազուրկ լինելը: Էստեղ երկուսս էլ չհամաձայնեցինք: Ժամանակին կնոջ համար կարևոր ա էղել կողքին տղամարդ ունենալը հենց թեկուզ ֆինանսական տեսանկյունից: Բայց հիմա, երբ կանայք անկախ են, հենց գործազրկությունն ա ամենաահավոր մղձավանջը: Ու երկուսս էլ մեր փորձից ասեցինք, որ տղամարդ չունենալն առանձնապես կատաստրոֆիկ չի էղել մեր կյանքում, բայց մի երկու ամիս գործազուրկ լինելն ամենակոշմար փորձն ա, որ երբևէ ունեցել ենք: 

Ու հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ երկուսս էլ ակադեմիայում ենք աշխատում ժամանակավոր պայմանագրերով, այսինքն՝ անընդհատ գործազրկության ռիսկի տակ ենք ու էդպես լինելու ենք առաջիկա մի քանի տարում:

Ու տենց, էկա տուն ու մտածեցի՝ թեմա բացեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ակումբցիների համար որի՞ բացակայությունն ավելի ողբերգական. աշխատանքի՞, թե՞ սիրո/հարաբերության/ամուսնության: Ու ինչու՞:

----------

Մուշու (28.05.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Աշխատանք  :Smile:  Մենակությունից չնեղվող մարդու համար առանց անձնականի ավելի հեշտ է, քան առանց աշխատանքի։

----------


## մարիօ

Իմ համար միշտ աշխատանքի բացակայությունն ավելի ողբերգական ու կարևոր ա եղել ու միշտ էլ կմնա երևի, որովհետև սերը գցում ա ինքնագնահատականս, իսկ լավ աշխատանքը բարձրացնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Աշխատա՛նք և սե՛ր  :Smile: 

Ըստ իս երկուսի բացակայությունն էլ «ողբերգական» ա: Երկուսն էլ կենսական նշանակություն ունեն:

----------

Ուլուանա (29.05.2016), Տրիբուն (28.05.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Լիքը փող ու սեր

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

GriFFin (29.05.2016), Մուշու (28.05.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սերն ու՞մ ա պետք, փող, մենակ փող

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

S.L.V. (28.05.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Սերն ու՞մ ա պետք, փող, մենակ փող
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 լավ էլի Ռուֆուս ախպեր, ո՞ւմ ա պետք էտ փողը, եթե պիտի գաս տուն կոֆեն մենակ խմես

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> լավ էլի Ռուֆուս ախպեր, ո՞ւմ ա պետք էտ փողը, եթե պիտի գաս տուն կոֆեն մենակ խմես


Ավելի շատ կոֆե առնելու  :Jpit: 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------

S.L.V. (28.05.2016), Մուշու (28.05.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Սերն ու՞մ ա պետք, փող, մենակ փող
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Գրածիդ տակ Մարդագայլուկի շնորհակալությունը չկա։ Խիստ հիասթափվեցի։

----------

GriFFin (29.05.2016)

----------


## John

9 ամիս ա գործազուրկ եմ, 4 ամիս ա սինգլ եմ ու ապրում եմ կյանքիս ամենակայֆ ժամանակաշրջաններից մեկը  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (29.05.2016), Mr. Annoying (30.05.2016), S.L.V. (28.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2016), Նիկեա (29.05.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.05.2016)

----------


## Լեո

> 9 ամիս ա գործազուրկ եմ, 4 ամիս ա սինգլ եմ ու ապրում եմ կյանքիս ամենակայֆ ժամանակաշրջաններից մեկը


Բա փող որտեղի՞ց ես ճարում: Ասա էլի  :Rolleyes:

----------

Mr. Annoying (30.05.2016), Մուշու (28.05.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Սերն ու՞մ ա պետք, փող, մենակ փող


100% Սերը սուտի բանա մարդու կողմից հորինված: Փողը գոնե ռեալ բանա:

----------


## Gayl

Ինձ թվում ա նրանք ովքեր ասում են սերը ռադ անելու բան ա ավելի շատ ունեն դրա կարիքը ու ավելի շատ են մտածում դրա մասին։

----------

Լեո (29.05.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս ի՜նչ համատարած գործնականություն ա տիրում  :Jpit: ։

Փաստորեն, մեջներիդ հնաոճը ես եմ, հա՞։ Չգիտեի, որ էսքան յուրահատուկ եմ էս հարցում  :Jpit: , բայց ինձ համար սերը միանշանակ ավելի կարևոր ա, ու սա երբեք երկմտանքի առարկա չի եղել։ Առանց սիրո/սիրած մարդու մնացած ամեն ինչը զգալի չափով իմաստազրկվում ա ինձ համար։ Եթե սեր, սիրած մարդ չլինի կյանքումս, բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան ու ոչ ոք չի կարող էդ բացը լրացնել։ Հա, ինչ խոսք, աշխատանքը կարող ա օգնել, որ մարդ ժամանակ չունենա իր անսեր վիճակը խորությամբ ու լիարժեք գիտակցելու, տառապանքին շատ տրվելու, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող չեղարկել էն հանգամանքը, որ կյանքումդ ամեն դեպքում լուրջ դատարկություն կա։ Իհարկե, հասկանում եմ, որ տարբեր մարդկանց դեպքում տարբեր չափով ա գործում նկարագրածս, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ որևէ մեկը կարող ա սիրած մարդ կողքին չունենալու պարագայում աշխատանքի շնորհիվ իրեն լիարժեք երջանիկ զգալ։ Հա, գիտեմ, որ մարդիկ կգտնվեն, որ կպնդեն, թե իրենք շատ էլ լիարժեք երջանիկ են զգում կամ զգացել իրենց առանց սիրած մարդու, բայց, մեկ ա, չեմ հավատում. ըստ իս, դա ընդամենը ինքնախաբեություն ա ու տվյալ պահին անհասանելին անցանկալիի տեղ անցկացնելու ձգտում։ Հաճախ նման մոտեցման ա հանգեցնում նաև վրա–վրա անպատասխան սեր կամ անհաջող սիրային հարաբերություններ ունեցած լինելը, երբ մարդն ինքն իրեն (նաև շրջապատին) փորձում ա համոզել, որ առանց սիրո ավելի լավ ա, ու աշխատանքն ավելի կարևոր ա։ Հա, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ իրականում երկուսն էլ խիստ կարևոր են, բայց սիրելն ու սիրված լինելը մարդու ամենաբնական ու տարրական պահանջներից ա, ու թող ոչ ոք գլուխ չգովի, թե ինքը «վեր» ա էդ «կախվածությունից»  :Tongue: ։




> ...սերը գցում ա ինքնագնահատականս, իսկ լավ աշխատանքը բարձրացնում


Հա, անհաջող/անառողջ/անպատասխան սերը լրիվ ընդունակ ա գցելու մարդու ինքնագնահատականը, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես որ անհաջող աշխատանքը կարող ա գցել, իսկ հաջողված սերը, որպես կանոն, բարձրացնում ա ինքնագնահատականը, ինչպես որ հաջող աշխատանքը։ Էնպես որ էստեղ խնդիրը ոչ թե սեր երևույթն ա ընդհանրապես, այլ դրա ինչպիսին լինելը։

----------

Skeptic (29.05.2016), Մուշու (29.05.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Հա, ինչ խոսք, աշխատանքը կարող ա օգնել, որ մարդ ժամանակ չունենա իր անսեր վիճակը խորությամբ ու լիարժեք գիտակցելու, տառապանքին շատ տրվելու, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող չեղարկել էն հանգամանքը, որ կյանքումդ ամեն դեպքում լուրջ դատարկություն կա։ Իհարկե, հասկանում եմ, որ տարբեր մարդկանց դեպքում տարբեր չափով ա գործում նկարագրածս, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ որևէ մեկը կարող ա սիրած մարդ կողքին չունենալու պարագայում աշխատանքի շնորհիվ իրեն լիարժեք երջանիկ զգալ։ Հա, գիտեմ, որ մարդիկ կգտնվեն, որ կպնդեն, թե իրենք շատ էլ լիարժեք երջանիկ են զգում կամ զգացել իրենց առանց սիրած մարդու, բայց, մեկ ա, չեմ հավատում. ըստ իս, դա ընդամենը ինքնախաբեություն ա ու տվյալ պահին անհասանելին անցանկալիի տեղ անցկացնելու ձգտում։ Հաճախ նման մոտեցման ա հանգեցնում նաև վրա–վրա անպատասխան սեր կամ անհաջող սիրային հարաբերություններ ունեցած լինելը, երբ մարդն ինքն իրեն (նաև շրջապատին) փորձում ա համոզել, որ առանց սիրո ավելի լավ ա, ու աշխատանքն ավելի կարևոր ա։ Հա, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ իրականում երկուսն էլ խիստ կարևոր են, բայց սիրելն ու սիրված լինելը մարդու ամենաբնական ու տարրական պահանջներից ա, ու թող ոչ ոք գլուխ չգովի, թե ինքը «վեր» ա էդ «կախվածությունից» ։
> 
> 
> Հա, անհաջող/անառողջ/անպատասխան սերը լրիվ ընդունակ ա գցելու մարդու ինքնագնահատականը, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես որ անհաջող աշխատանքը կարող ա գցել, իսկ հաջողված սերը, որպես կանոն, բարձրացնում ա ինքնագնահատականը, ինչպես որ հաջող աշխատանքը։ Էնպես որ էստեղ խնդիրը ոչ թե սեր երևույթն ա ընդհանրապես, այլ դրա ինչպիսին լինելը։


Սերը ծխելու նման մի բանա, քանի ծխում ես, չես պատկերացնում քո կյանքն առանց ծխելու, քեզ լիարժեք չես զգում առանց սիգարետի, որ սիգարետ չի լինում քո տեղը չես գտնում, բայց դա տևումա կարճ ժամանակ, ու հետո որ էտ պահերն անցնումա, հասկանում ես թե ինչքան հիասքանչա կյանքն առանց ծխելու: Հասկանում ես թե ինչից ես զրկված եղել ))) Նույն ձև իմ մոտ էտ կախվածությունից ազատվելն էր: Ու պատկերացրու հիմա կյանքն ուղղակի հիասքանչ է առանց սեր կոչվող զգացմունքի: Ոնց որ երկրորդ անգամ ծնված լինես :Դ Դա ասենք բացատրելու չի, էտ պիտի սեփական փորձով ըմբռնես:

Չեմ ասում կարիերան ու աշխատանքն են կարևոր, բայց երբ որ քեզ հաճելի գործով ես զբաղվում, էտ էլա դառնում քո ազատ ու լիարժեք կյանքի մի մաս, առավել ևս որ աշխատանքում էլ դու ես քո համ տնօրենը, համ աշխատողը: Ազատ գրաֆիկ, ազատ կյանք: Ապրի ու արա ինչ երբ ուզում ես, վայելի կյանքդ առանց կախվածության: 

Համենայն դեպս համեմատելու բան ունեմ ու երբ հիշում եմ էն օրերը երբ կախված էի այդ ամեն ինչից ու հիման եմ համեմատում, ջոկում եմ թե ինչ եմ ձեռք բերել հրաժարվելով այդ կախվածություններից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սերը ծխելու նման մի բանա, քանի ծխում ես, չես պատկերացնում քո կյանքն առանց ծխելու, քեզ լիարժեք չես զգում առանց սիգարետի, որ սիգարետ չի լինում քո տեղը չես գտնում, բայց դա տևումա կարճ ժամանակ, ու հետո որ էտ պահերն անցնումա, հասկանում ես թե ինչքան հիասքանչա կյանքն առանց ծխելու: Հասկանում ես թե ինչից ես զրկված եղել ))) Նույն ձև իմ մոտ էտ կախվածությունից ազատվելն էր: Ու պատկերացրու հիմա կյանքն ուղղակի հիասքանչ է առանց սեր կոչվող զգացմունքի: Ոնց որ երկրորդ անգամ ծնված լինես :Դ Դա ասենք բացատրելու չի, էտ պիտի սեփական փորձով ըմբռնես:
> 
> Չեմ ասում կարիերան ու աշխատանքն են կարևոր, բայց երբ որ քեզ հաճելի գործով ես զբաղվում, էտ էլա դառնում քո ազատ ու լիարժեք կյանքի մի մաս, առավել ևս որ աշխատանքում էլ դու ես քո համ տնօրենը, համ աշխատողը: Ազատ գրաֆիկ, ազատ կյանք: Ապրի ու արա ինչ երբ ուզում ես, վայելի կյանքդ առանց կախվածության: 
> 
> Համենայն դեպս համեմատելու բան ունեմ ու երբ հիշում եմ էն օրերը երբ կախված էի այդ ամեն ինչից ու հիման եմ համեմատում, ջոկում եմ թե ինչ եմ ձեռք բերել հրաժարվելով այդ կախվածություններից:


Ասածներիցդ ենթադրում եմ, որ էն սերդ, որից ազատվելով էդքան երջանկացել ես, ազատագրվելու ու թեթևանալու զգացողություն ձեռք բերել, էն նշածս անհաջող դեպքերից ա եղել, կներես, բայց հակառակ դեպքում, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, ուղղակի անհնար ա նման զգացողություններ ունենալը։

Իսկ ծխելու հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի առնվազն էն պատճառով, որ ոչ ոք մինչև ծխել սկսելը հաստատ չի տառապում ծխախոտի բացակայությունից, ինչը չի կարելի ասել սիրո մասին։

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ասածներիցդ ենթադրում եմ, որ էն սերդ, որից ազատվելով էդքան երջանկացել ես, էն նշածս անհաջող դեպքերից ա եղել, կներես, բայց հակառակ դեպքում, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, ուղղակի անհնար ա նման զգացողություններ ունենալը։
> 
> Իսկ ծխելու հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի առնվազն էն պատճառով, որ ոչ ոք մինչև ծխել սկսելը հաստատ չի տառապում ծխախոտի բացակայությունից, ինչը չի կարելի ասել սիրո մասին։


:Դ երկար տարի ծխողին մի քանի ժամ սիգարետի բացակայությունից հետո հեչ տեսել ես? :Դ ոչ միայն տառապումա, մի այլ կարգի տանջվումա դաժե

Ենթադրությունդ չեմ ուզում մեկնաբանել: Համենայն դեպս կասեմ որ դա ոչ ազատում էր, ոչ էլ ընտրություն: Ուղղակի տենց ստացվեց հանգամանքների բերումով: Դրանից շատ ժամանակ անց ես այդ մտքի հետ համակերպվեցի և հիմա իմ մոտ սեր հասկացողությունը անմնացորդ մեռելա: Կյանքն առանց այդ զգացողության շատ ավելի հիասքանչ է: Ես չեմ ասում առանց էն մարդու ում որ սիրում էի, այլ առանց հենց այդ սեր կոչվող զգացողության: Իմ վերջի սիրո հանդեպ իմ սերը ոչ մի տեղ չի կորել, այլ վերածվելա այլ սիրո: Առանց կրքի ու ցանկության: Առանց կապվածության: Դա արդեն չեմ կարող անվանել սեր հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցչի հանդեպ: Դա կասեի ուղղակի սեր հարազատի հանդեպ: Ոնց որ ասենք քրոջ, եղբոր, կամ ընկերոջ: Այս դեպքում կարևոր չի որ նա քո կողքին լինի կամ քեզ հետ, ոնց որ ասենք ընկերը: Դու ուղղակի երջանիկ ես նրա գոյությամբ ու երջանկությամբ: 

Սիրահարվածությունն անցողիկ զգացողությունա ու իրանից հետո թողնումա դատարկություն, կապանքներ ու տառապանք ցանկացած արդյունքում, անկախ նրանից սիրահարվածները միասին կարողանում են լինել, թե ոչ:

Եթե ստացվումա միասին լինել, մի յուրօրինակ բանտա դա դառնում երկուսի համար էլ, չնայած մեծամասնությունն ամբողջ ուժով իրեն համոզումա որ էտա երջանկությունն ու իրենք երջանիկ են այդ բանտում: 

Մի մասի մոտ էլ եթե չի հաջողվում միասին լինել, սկսվումա տառապանքների ու մեղադրանքների ժամանակահատված: Հետո առաջանումա համակերպվածություն ու նոր օբյեկտի փնտրտուք: Ու տենց շարունակ...
Պատմությունն անընդհատ կրկնվումա նոր դերերով, բայց հին ապրումների ու սցենարների կրկնությամբ: էս էլ դեպքերի երկրորդ ընթացքը:

----------


## Gayl

> Սիրահարվածությունն անցողիկ զգացողությունա ու իրանից հետո թողնումա դատարկություն, կապանքներ ու տառապանք ցանկացած արդյունքում, անկախ նրանից սիրահարվածները միասին կարողանում են լինել, թե ոչ:


Կամ էլ քաղցր հուշեր ու ամենակարեվորը կյանքի փորձ։
Հիմա դու դրել քլնգում ես, որովհետեվ քո մոտ ոչինչ չի ստացվել ու վախենում ես, որ երբեք էլ չի ստացվի։
Աղվեսի դունչը խաղողին չի հասնում ասում ա խակ ա։

----------


## S.L.V.

> Կամ էլ քաղցր հուշեր ու ամենակարեվորը կյանքի փորձ։
> Հիմա դու դրել քլնգում ես, որովհետեվ քո մոտ ոչինչ չի ստացվել ու վախենում ես, որ երբեք էլ չի ստացվի։
> Աղվեսի դունչը խաղողին չի հասնում ասում ա խակ ա։


Չէ, քլնգում եմ, որովհետև հասելա դունչը, փորձելա ու ասումա որ թունավորա





> Կամ էլ քաղցր հուշեր ու ամենակարեվորը կյանքի փորձ։


Հուշերն արդեն անցյալում են, հիշելով էլ հետ չես բերի ոչ մի բան: Հուշերը խանգարում են ներկայով ապրել: Ինչ օգուտ են բանից, ինչն անցելա արդեն?

----------

Sambitbaba (29.05.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, քլնգում եմ, որովհետև հասելա դունչը, փորձելա ու ասումա որ թունավորա
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հուշերն արդեն անցյալում են, հիշելով էլ հետ չես բերի ոչ մի բան: Հուշերը խանգարում են ներկայով ապրել: Ինչ օգուտ են բանից, ինչն անցելա արդեն?


Էնպես ստացվեց, որ միջներիդ ամենառոմանտիկը ես դուրս եկա :LOL: 
Հարգելիս խի ա թունավոր? Որ մի անգամ չի ստացվել չի նշանակում որ էլ չի ստացվելու։ 
Օգուտը էն ա որ էդ մարդու հանդեպ թույն չես շնչի ու քո սխալների վրա կսովորես։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Երկուսն էլ կարևոր են... ուղղակի փողը կարա կոմպենսացվի, իսկ մյուսը՝ ոչ... կորածը կորած ա, էլ հետ չես բերի... դրա համար ցանկալի ա որ ընտրություն կատարելուց առաջ (եթե տենց սիտուացիա ա) էդ ֆակտորը հաշվի առնել...

----------


## S.L.V.

> Էնպես ստացվեց, որ միջներիդ ամենառոմանտիկը ես դուրս եկա
> Հարգելիս խի ա թունավոր? Որ մի անգամ չի ստացվել չի նշանակում որ էլ չի ստացվելու։ 
> Օգուտը էն ա որ էդ մարդու հանդեպ թույն չես շնչի ու քո սխալների վրա կսովորես։



Ոչ մեկի հանդեպ թույն չեմ շնչում ) Իմ հակա տրամադրվածությունը բուն էտ հասկացողության դեմա, ոչ թե մարդկանց: 

Թե խիա թունավոր, հենա վերևում գրել եմ ) Խոսքն իմ մասին չի, ոչ էլ իմ փորձի, այլ ուսումնասիրությունների: Հենա վերևում գրել եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ի՜նչ համատարած գործնականություն ա տիրում ։
> 
> Փաստորեն, մեջներիդ հնաոճը ես եմ, հա՞։ Չգիտեի, որ էսքան յուրահատուկ եմ էս հարցում , բայց ինձ համար սերը միանշանակ ավելի կարևոր ա, ու սա երբեք երկմտանքի առարկա չի եղել։ Առանց սիրո/սիրած մարդու մնացած ամեն ինչը զգալի չափով իմաստազրկվում ա ինձ համար։ Եթե սեր, սիրած մարդ չլինի կյանքումս, բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան ու ոչ ոք չի կարող էդ բացը լրացնել։ Հա, ինչ խոսք, աշխատանքը կարող ա օգնել, որ մարդ ժամանակ չունենա իր անսեր վիճակը խորությամբ ու լիարժեք գիտակցելու, տառապանքին շատ տրվելու, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող չեղարկել էն հանգամանքը, որ կյանքումդ ամեն դեպքում լուրջ դատարկություն կա։ Իհարկե, հասկանում եմ, որ տարբեր մարդկանց դեպքում տարբեր չափով ա գործում նկարագրածս, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ որևէ մեկը կարող ա սիրած մարդ կողքին չունենալու պարագայում աշխատանքի շնորհիվ իրեն լիարժեք երջանիկ զգալ։ Հա, գիտեմ, որ մարդիկ կգտնվեն, որ կպնդեն, թե իրենք շատ էլ լիարժեք երջանիկ են զգում կամ զգացել իրենց առանց սիրած մարդու, բայց, մեկ ա, չեմ հավատում. ըստ իս, դա ընդամենը ինքնախաբեություն ա ու տվյալ պահին անհասանելին անցանկալիի տեղ անցկացնելու ձգտում։ Հաճախ նման մոտեցման ա հանգեցնում նաև վրա–վրա անպատասխան սեր կամ անհաջող սիրային հարաբերություններ ունեցած լինելը, երբ մարդն ինքն իրեն (նաև շրջապատին) փորձում ա համոզել, որ առանց սիրո ավելի լավ ա, ու աշխատանքն ավելի կարևոր ա։ Հա, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ իրականում երկուսն էլ խիստ կարևոր են, բայց սիրելն ու սիրված լինելը մարդու ամենաբնական ու տարրական պահանջներից ա, ու թող ոչ ոք գլուխ չգովի, թե ինքը «վեր» ա էդ «կախվածությունից» ։


Ան, բայց ինձ համար աշխատանքն ու սերը տարբեր պահանջմունքներ են ու իրարից անկախ են բավարարվում: Այսինքն, աշխատանքը չի կարա սիրո տեղը լրացնի, ինչպես սերը չի կարա աշխատանքի տեղը լրացնի: Ուղղակի ինձ համար անսեր լինելն ու աշխատանք ունենալը շատ ավելի հարմար ու հաճելի վիճակ ա, քան սեր ունենալն ու գործազուրկ լինելը: Ես իմ կյանքում երկու ամիս եմ գործազուրկ էղել: Դա կատաստրոֆիկ մի բան ա: Հիմա մեջտեղից ճղվում եմ, որ թույլ չտամ՝ դա նորից կրկնվի: Բայց անսեր երկար տարիներ եմ եղել: Ճիշտ ա՝ լինում էին պահեր, երբ մտածում էի՝ բայց ախր ինչու չի ստացվում, ինչու կողքիս մեկը չկա և այլն, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ինքս ինձնով շատ երջանիկ էի, ու էդ որ ասում ես՝ դատարկություն-բան, ես էդ դատարկությունը երբեք չեմ զգացել: Հիմա էլի կասես՝ ինքնախաբեություն ա, բայց իմ՝ ինքս ինձնով երջանիկ լինելու փաստն ամենալավը հենց իմ սիրած մարդը գիտի, ու դրա համար իրա ուժերի սահմաններում ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ ես նորից էդ կյանքը չնախընտրեմ: Ու ընդհանրապես, իմ փիլիսոփայությունն էն ա, որ ավելի լավ ա կողքին որևէ մեկին չունենալ, քան ունենալ ոչ էնքան ճիշտ մարդու (մեկ այլ պատճառ, թե ինչու հաճախ նույնիսկ նախընտրել եմ սինգլ լինել, քան նենց միջակոտ բոյֆրենդ ունենալ):





> Հա, անհաջող/անառողջ/անպատասխան սերը լրիվ ընդունակ ա գցելու մարդու ինքնագնահատականը, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես որ անհաջող աշխատանքը կարող ա գցել, իսկ հաջողված սերը, որպես կանոն, բարձրացնում ա ինքնագնահատականը, ինչպես որ հաջող աշխատանքը։ Էնպես որ էստեղ խնդիրը ոչ թե սեր երևույթն ա ընդհանրապես, այլ դրա ինչպիսին լինելը։


Ահա, ստեղ շատ կարևոր ա հարցին ուրիշ կողմից նայել: Էս հարաբերությունը/սերը ինքնագնահատականդ գցու՞մ ա: Ուրեմն ինչքան ուժ ունի, սխալ ա: Պետք ա հեռու փախնել դրանից:

----------

Մուշու (29.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Թե խիա թունավոր, հենա վերևում գրել եմ ) Խոսքն իմ մասին չի, ոչ էլ իմ փորձի, այլ ուսումնասիրությունների: Հենա վերևում գրել եմ:


Ինչ ուսումնասիրություններ?, էն որ բրիտանացի գիտնականները ապացուցել են էդ պահնա? :LOL: 
Կարճ ասած երկուսն էլ պետք ա մանավանդ սերը :Tongue:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ինչ ուսումնասիրություններ?, էն որ բրիտանացի գիտնականները ապացուցել են էդ պահնա?
> Կարճ ասած երկուսն էլ պետք ա մանավանդ սերը


Չմանրանամ )) Ամեն մարդ տենումա էն ինչ որ ուզումա տենա) Քեզ էլ լիքը սեր ու փող որ ոչ մեկը պետք գա ոչ էլ մյուսը  :LOL:  Էնքան ունենաս չգիտենաս ինչ անես  :LOL:

----------


## Chilly

Սիրելի աշխատանք + աշխատանքային սեր, մեկ էլ որ կինդ էդ մասին չիմանա  :Jpit:

----------

S.L.V. (29.05.2016), Անվերնագիր (29.05.2016), Մուշու (29.05.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> :Դ երկար տարի ծխողին մի քանի ժամ սիգարետի բացակայությունից հետո հեչ տեսել ես? :Դ ոչ միայն տառապումա, մի այլ կարգի տանջվումա դաժե
> 
> Ենթադրությունդ չեմ ուզում մեկնաբանել: Համենայն դեպս կասեմ որ դա ոչ ազատում էր, ոչ էլ ընտրություն: Ուղղակի տենց ստացվեց հանգամանքների բերումով: Դրանից շատ ժամանակ անց ես այդ մտքի հետ համակերպվեցի և հիմա իմ մոտ սեր հասկացողությունը անմնացորդ մեռելա: Կյանքն առանց այդ զգացողության շատ ավելի հիասքանչ է: Ես չեմ ասում առանց էն մարդու ում որ սիրում էի, այլ առանց հենց այդ սեր կոչվող զգացողության: Իմ վերջի սիրո հանդեպ իմ սերը ոչ մի տեղ չի կորել, այլ վերածվելա այլ սիրո: Առանց կրքի ու ցանկության: Առանց կապվածության: Դա արդեն չեմ կարող անվանել սեր հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցչի հանդեպ: Դա կասեի ուղղակի սեր հարազատի հանդեպ: Ոնց որ ասենք քրոջ, եղբոր, կամ ընկերոջ: Այս դեպքում կարևոր չի որ նա քո կողքին լինի կամ քեզ հետ, ոնց որ ասենք ընկերը: Դու ուղղակի երջանիկ ես նրա գոյությամբ ու երջանկությամբ: 
> 
> Սիրահարվածությունն անցողիկ զգացողությունա ու իրանից հետո թողնումա դատարկություն, կապանքներ ու տառապանք ցանկացած արդյունքում, անկախ նրանից սիրահարվածները միասին կարողանում են լինել, թե ոչ:
> 
> Եթե ստացվումա միասին լինել, մի յուրօրինակ բանտա դա դառնում երկուսի համար էլ, *չնայած մեծամասնությունն ամբողջ ուժով իրեն համոզումա որ էտա երջանկությունն ու իրենք երջանիկ են այդ բանտում:* 
> 
> Մի մասի մոտ էլ եթե չի հաջողվում միասին լինել, սկսվումա տառապանքների ու մեղադրանքների ժամանակահատված: Հետո առաջանումա համակերպվածություն ու նոր օբյեկտի փնտրտուք: Ու տենց շարունակ...
> Պատմությունն անընդհատ կրկնվումա նոր դերերով, բայց հին ապրումների ու սցենարների կրկնությամբ: էս էլ դեպքերի երկրորդ ընթացքը:


Էս գրառումը չէի տեսել  :Jpit: 

Բայց վերջն եք դուք, հա  :Jpit:  Ով ինչ չունի, դրանից ունեցողին համարում ա ինքնախաբեության մեջ ապրողի: Անուկը անսեր ու երջանիկ մարդկանց տենց անվանեց, SLV-ն էլ երջանիկ զույգերին: Ժող, մարդիկ ահավոր տարբեր են, տարբեր նախընտրություններ ունեն: Մեկն առանց սիրո ուղղակի չի կարա, մեկի հեչ պետքը չի, մյուսն էլ ասում ա՝ որ լիներ, լավ կլիներ, որ չկա, չկա: Մի չորրորդը յոթ տարի անառողջ հարաբերության մեջ տառապում ա, մի հինգերորդն էլ յոթ տարի ա գժի պես սիրում ա իրա զուգընկերոջը, ու միասին շատ երջանիկ են:

SLV ջան, հավատա, որ սերը էն թիթեռնիկները չի, սերը պահպանելու համար ծանր աշխատանք ա պետք կատարել: Էդ թիթեռնիկները մի օր անցնում են, ու կարևոր ա, որ մինչև անցնելն էդ ծանր աշխատանքը սկսվի: Թե չէ մի օր զարթնում ես, ասում ես՝ էս ինչ բանտ ա, դավայ բաժանվեմ: Բայց էսքանով հանդերձ հասկանում եմ, որ լիքը մարդիկ կարան ասեն՝ սերն ինձ համար չի, ես զահլա չունեմ էսքան աշխատանք տանելու, էն ա, ինքս ինձնով երջանիկ եմ:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Էս գրառումը չէի տեսել 
> 
> Բայց վերջն եք դուք, հա  Ով ինչ չունի, դրանից ունեցողին համարում ա ինքնախաբեության մեջ ապրողի: Անուկը անսեր ու երջանիկ մարդկանց տենց անվանեց, SLV-ն էլ երջանիկ զույգերին: Ժող, մարդիկ ահավոր տարբեր են, տարբեր նախընտրություններ ունեն: Մեկն առանց սիրո ուղղակի չի կարա, մեկի հեչ պետքը չի, մյուսն էլ ասում ա՝ որ լիներ, լավ կլիներ, որ չկա, չկա: Մի չորրորդը յոթ տարի անառողջ հարաբերության մեջ տառապում ա, մի հինգերորդն էլ յոթ տարի ա գժի պես սիրում ա իրա զուգընկերոջը, ու միասին շատ երջանիկ են:
> 
> SLV ջան, հավատա, որ սերը էն թիթեռնիկները չի, սերը պահպանելու համար ծանր աշխատանք ա պետք կատարել: Էդ թիթեռնիկները մի օր անցնում են, ու կարևոր ա, որ մինչև անցնելն էդ ծանր աշխատանքը սկսվի: Թե չէ մի օր զարթնում ես, ասում ես՝ էս ինչ բանտ ա, դավայ բաժանվեմ: Բայց էսքանով հանդերձ հասկանում եմ, որ լիքը մարդիկ կարան ասեն՝ սերն ինձ համար չի, ես զահլա չունեմ էսքան աշխատանք տանելու, էն ա, ինքս ինձնով երջանիկ եմ:


Եթե ունեցած չլինեի երբևէ ու համեմատելու բան չունենայի, չէի գրի ))) Համենայն դեպս որ ինձ ուրիշ մեկը պետք չի երջանկության համար դա ֆակտա ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ունեցած չլինեի երբևէ ու համեմատելու բան չունենայի, չէի գրի ))) Համենայն դեպս որ ինձ ուրիշ մեկը պետք չի երջանկության համար դա ֆակտա ))


Նայի, շատ նորմալ ա, որ քեզ որևէ մեկը պետք չի երջանկության համար: Մի երկրորդ մարդուն պետք ա: Մի երրորդին պետք չի, բայց մեկին ունենալով էլ ա երջանիկ (ես ինձ էս վերջին կատեգորիայի մեջ եմ դասում): Բայց եթե քեզ ոչ ոք պետք չի, մի ասա, որ ովքեր ունեն մեկին, իրանք իրանց համոզում են, որ երջանիկ են  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Բա փող որտեղի՞ց ես ճարում: Ասա էլի


Թեթև, ֆրիլանսոտ գործ ունեմ, որ շաբաթը 4-6 ժամ է խլում ու մինիմալ ծախսերս փակում է )))

----------

Լեո (30.05.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ, քլնգում եմ, որովհետև հասելա դունչը, փորձելա ու ասումա որ թունավորա
> Հուշերն արդեն անցյալում են, հիշելով էլ հետ չես բերի ոչ մի բան: Հուշերը խանգարում են ներկայով ապրել: Ինչ օգուտ են բանից, ինչն անցելա արդեն?


Ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ շնորհակալությունս ներկայով ապրելուն խանգարելու վերաբերյալ էր միայն... :Nono:

----------

S.L.V. (29.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ մեկի հանդեպ թույն չեմ շնչում ) Իմ հակա տրամադրվածությունը բուն էտ հասկացողության դեմա, ոչ թե մարդկանց: 
> 
> Թե խիա թունավոր, հենա վերևում գրել եմ ) Խոսքն իմ մասին չի, ոչ էլ իմ փորձի, այլ ուսումնասիրությունների: Հենա վերևում գրել եմ:


Մեկ էլ ինչ կլինի, ասա տեսնեմ՝ էդ ինչ ուսումնասիրություններ են, որ ասում են՝ սերը թունավոր ա: Կարդացի մնացած գրառումներդ էս թեմայում: Դու կախվածությունից, տոքսիկ հարաբերությունից ես խոսում, ոչ թե նորմալ, առողջ սիրուց, երբ կախվածություն չի առաջանում, երբ երկու անձն էլ իրենց համար անկախ ապրում են, բայց միասին են ու ունեն նաև ընդհանուր կյանք:

Մեկ էլ որ փորձից ես խոսում... Ախր եթե մի փորձով տենց հիասթափվել ես սիրուց, ուրեմն շատ միամիտ մարդ ես  :Jpit:  Ես ոչ թե մի, այլ հեչի պես մի ութ-ինը հատ վատ փորձ եմ ունեցել իմ կյանքում, բայց դա չի խանգարել, որ դասեր քաղեմ դրանից ու ավելի լավ հասկանամ՝ ինչ եմ ուզում:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Մեկ էլ ինչ կլինի, ասա տեսնեմ՝ էդ ինչ ուսումնասիրություններ են, որ ասում են՝ սերը թունավոր ա: Կարդացի մնացած գրառումներդ էս թեմայում: Դու կախվածությունից, տոքսիկ հարաբերությունից ես խոսում, ոչ թե նորմալ, առողջ սիրուց, երբ կախվածություն չի առաջանում, երբ երկու անձն էլ իրենց համար անկախ ապրում են, բայց միասին են ու ունեն նաև ընդհանուր կյանք:
> 
> Մեկ էլ որ փորձից ես խոսում... Ախր եթե մի փորձով տենց հիասթափվել ես սիրուց, ուրեմն շատ միամիտ մարդ ես  Ես ոչ թե մի, այլ հեչի պես մի ութ-ինը հատ վատ փորձ եմ ունեցել իմ կյանքում, բայց դա չի խանգարել, որ դասեր քաղեմ դրանից ու ավելի լավ հասկանամ՝ ինչ եմ ուզում:


Էդքան գրելու հավես չկա )) Լիքն են, թե շատ ուզես ինքդ կգտնես ու կկարդաս ) 

Արի համարենք որ քո ասածովա սաղ, մեկա դու ապրելու ես նենց ոնց պակերացնում ես, ես ել իմ պատկերացումներով )) Ոչ ես քեզ կարող եմ համոզել, որ ես եմ ճիշտը, ոչ էլ դու ինձ: Ամեն մեկս շարունակելուա ապրել նենց ոնց մինչև էս պահն էր ապրում, նենց որ իմաստ չկա տոննաներով շարադրություններ գրել )))

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ շնորհակալությունս ներկայով ապրելուն խանգարելու վերաբերյալ էր միայն...


Որ իմանայի նախապես կկիսեի գրառումս երկու հաղորդագրության մեջ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդքան գրելու հավես չկա )) Լիքն են, թե շատ ուզես ինքդ կգտնես ու կկարդաս ) 
> 
> Արի համարենք որ քո ասածովա սաղ, մեկա դու ապրելու ես նենց ոնց պակերացնում ես, ես ել իմ պատկերացումներով )) Ոչ ես քեզ կարող եմ համոզել, որ ես եմ ճիշտը, ոչ էլ դու ինձ: Ամեն մեկս շարունակելուա ապրել նենց ոնց մինչև էս պահն էր ապրում, նենց որ իմաստ չկա տոննաներով շարադրություններ գրել )))


Իհարկե ես չեմ կարող քեզ համոզել, որ մտնես իմ կոշիկների մեջ, ոչ էլ դու ես կարողանալու ինձ համոզել, որովհետև մենք լրիվ ուրիշ փորձ ունենք: Բայց երբ գիտություն ես մեջտեղ բերում, կխնդրեմ՝ փաստերով խոսես: Իմ իմացած գիտությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ընդհանրապես ամուսնացած մարդիկ ավելի երջանիկ են, քան չամուսնացածները: Ու ընդհանրապես ամուսնացած երջանիկ զույգերն ավելի երջանիկ են, քան չամուսնացած մարդիկ, բայց դժբախտ զույգերն ավելի դժբախտ են, քան չամուսնացած մարդիկ: Էս քեզ մի երկու հոդված, կարող ես պարապ ժամանակ կարդալ.
Stack, S., & Eshleman, J. R. (1998). Marital status and happiness: A 17-nation study. Journal of Marriage and the Family, 527-536.
Chapman, B., & Guven, C. (2010). Marital Status is misunderstood in happiness models (No. 2010_03). Deakin University, Faculty of Business and Law, School of Accounting, Economics and Finance.

----------


## S.L.V.

> Իհարկե ես չեմ կարող քեզ համոզել, որ մտնես իմ կոշիկների մեջ, ոչ էլ դու ես կարողանալու ինձ համոզել, որովհետև մենք լրիվ ուրիշ փորձ ունենք: Բայց երբ գիտություն ես մեջտեղ բերում, կխնդրեմ՝ փաստերով խոսես: Իմ իմացած գիտությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ընդհանրապես ամուսնացած մարդիկ ավելի երջանիկ են, քան չամուսնացածները: Ու ընդհանրապես ամուսնացած երջանիկ զույգերն ավելի երջանիկ են, քան չամուսնացած մարդիկ, բայց դժբախտ զույգերն ավելի դժբախտ են, քան չամուսնացած մարդիկ: Էս քեզ մի երկու հոդված, կարող ես պարապ ժամանակ կարդալ.
> Stack, S., & Eshleman, J. R. (1998). Marital status and happiness: A 17-nation study. Journal of Marriage and the Family, 527-536.
> Chapman, B., & Guven, C. (2010). Marital Status is misunderstood in happiness models (No. 2010_03). Deakin University, Faculty of Business and Law, School of Accounting, Economics and Finance.


Քո ինչին են պետք իմ փաստերը, եթե դու քո կարծիքի վրա վստահ ես? ) Երկար ժամանակա անցել իմ ընթերցանություններից այս թեմայով հիմա անգիր չեմ հիշում որդե ու կոնկրետ ինչ էր գրած ) Կարդացել եմ, ուսումնասիրել թեման, արել համապատասխան եզրակացություններ - անցել առաջ: Հիմա որևէ իմաստ չեմ գտնում նորից հին ու ծեծված թեմայի մասին նյութեր ման գալը )) Թե քեզ հետաքրքիր են ինքդ կգտնես) Առավել ևս վստահ եմ որ դա քո մոտ ոչ մի բան չի փոխի: Ամեն մարդ տենումա են ինչին հավատումա:

----------


## boooooooom

> լավ էլի Ռուֆուս ախպեր, ո՞ւմ ա պետք էտ փողը, եթե պիտի գաս տուն կոֆեն մենակ խմես


Նոր Սաշիկն էր զանգել։ Ասեց էդ տղուն ասա, որ փող ունենա թող զանգի․ ես կգամ կոֆե խմելու  :LOL:

----------

John (29.05.2016), S.L.V. (29.05.2016), Աթեիստ (30.05.2016), Անվերնագիր (30.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.05.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քո ինչին են պետք իմ փաստերը, եթե դու քո կարծիքի վրա վստահ ես? ) Երկար ժամանակա անցել իմ ընթերցանություններից այս թեմայով հիմա անգիր չեմ հիշում որդե ու կոնկրետ ինչ էր գրած ) Կարդացել եմ, ուսումնասիրել թեման, արել համապատասխան եզրակացություններ - անցել առաջ: Հիմա որևէ իմաստ չեմ գտնում նորից հին ու ծեծված թեմայի մասին նյութեր ման գալը )) Թե քեզ հետաքրքիր են ինքդ կգտնես) Առավել ևս վստահ եմ որ դա քո մոտ ոչ մի բան չի փոխի: Ամեն մարդ տենումա են ինչին հավատումա:


Ինձ պետք են փաստերը, որովհետև սիրում եմ գիտական բանավեճերի մեջ մտնել: Իսկ քանի որ դու չես հակադարձում տպագրված նյութերով, ապա թույլ տուր թեև հավատալ քո սեփական փորձին, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում քո նշած ուսումնասիրություններին: Ես քեզ երկու գիտական նյութի հղում տվեցի (դա իմ կարծիքը չէ, իսկական ուսումնասիրության արդյունք է), իսկ դու որևէ գիտական նյութի հղում չես տալիս: Հիմնավորումդ, թե մոռացել ես, վալիդ չի:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Ինձ պետք են փաստերը, որովհետև սիրում եմ գիտական բանավեճերի մեջ մտնել: Իսկ քանի որ դու չես հակադարձում տպագրված նյութերով, ապա թույլ տուր թեև հավատալ քո սեփական փորձին, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում քո նշած ուսումնասիրություններին: Ես քեզ երկու գիտական նյութի հղում տվեցի (դա իմ կարծիքը չէ, իսկական ուսումնասիրության արդյունք է), իսկ դու որևէ գիտական նյութի հղում չես տալիս: Հիմնավորումդ, թե մոռացել ես, վալիդ չի:


Հասկանում եմ, բայց դա իմ սիրած զբաղմունքը չի ) Դրա համար թույլ եմ տալիս չհավատալ ուսումնասիրություններին ))) Չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ իմ թույլտվությունը պետք էր )

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ոչ թե մի, այլ հեչի պես մի ութ-ինը հատ վատ փորձ եմ ունեցել իմ կյանքում


Շքամ, շքաաամ, շքաաաաաաաաաաամ????
Չնայած ես էլ կուզեի հարեմ ունենայի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հասկանում եմ, բայց դա իմ սիրած զբաղմունքը չի ) Դրա համար թույլ եմ տալիս չհավատալ ուսումնասիրություններին ))) Չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ իմ թույլտվությունը պետք էր )


ՍԼՎ, իմ սիրած զբաղմունքներից մեկն էլ մարդկանց բանավիճել սովորեցնելն ա  :Wink:  Էնպես որ, արի ամփոփենք: 
1. Երկուսիս համար էլ աշխատանք չունենալն ավելի կատաստրոֆիկ ա, քան սիրած մարդ:
2. Դու նախընտրում ես սինգլ լինել, որովհետև էդպես ավելի երջանիկ ես, իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ ճիշտ մարդու հետ հարաբերություն, որովհետև էդպես նույնիսկ ավելի երջանիկ եմ, քան սինգլ եղած ժամանակ
3. Դու ասում ես, որ զույգերը բանտարկված են ու իրանց համոզում են, որ երջանիկ են, ես ասում եմ՝ չէ, էդպես չի, մարդիկ տարբեր են, տարբեր նախընտրություններ ունեն, տարբեր բաներ են իրանց երջանիկ դարձնում:
4. Դու ասում ես՝ սերը թունավոր ա, որովհետև ուսումնասիրություններ կան դա հաստատող: Ես ասում եմ՝ չկան դա հաստատող ուսումնասիրություններ, ուսումնասիրություններն ուրիշ բան են ցույց տալիս, մի քանի հատ էլ հղում եմ տալիս, որ ինքդ համոզվես:

Հիմա հարց. ասածներիցս որի՞ հետ համաձայն չես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շքամ, շքաաամ, շքաաաաաաաաաաամ????
> Չնայած ես էլ կուզեի հարեմ ունենայի։


Ութ-ինը *վատ* փորձ: 
Հարեմ ունենալն ու փորձելով սովորելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:

----------


## S.L.V.

> ՍԼՎ, իմ սիրած զբաղմունքներից մեկն էլ մարդկանց բանավիճել սովորեցնելն ա  Էնպես որ, արի ամփոփենք: 
> 1. Երկուսիս համար էլ աշխատանք չունենալն ավելի կատաստրոֆիկ ա, քան սիրած մարդ:
> 2. Դու նախընտրում ես սինգլ լինել, որովհետև էդպես ավելի երջանիկ ես, իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ ճիշտ մարդու հետ հարաբերություն, որովհետև էդպես նույնիսկ ավելի երջանիկ եմ, քան սինգլ եղած ժամանակ
> 3. Դու ասում ես, որ զույգերը բանտարկված են ու իրանց համոզում են, որ երջանիկ են, ես ասում եմ՝ չէ, էդպես չի, մարդիկ տարբեր են, տարբեր նախընտրություններ ունեն, տարբեր բաներ են իրանց երջանիկ դարձնում:
> 4. Դու ասում ես՝ սերը թունավոր ա, որովհետև ուսումնասիրություններ կան դա հաստատող: Ես ասում եմ՝ չկան դա հաստատող ուսումնասիրություններ, ուսումնասիրություններն ուրիշ բան են ցույց տալիս, մի քանի հատ էլ հղում եմ տալիս, որ ինքդ համոզվես:
> 
> Հիմա հարց. ասածներիցս որի՞ հետ համաձայն չես:


1. Տենց չի, նախ ես միշտ ունեմ աշխատանք, որովհետև ես եմ իմ աշխատանքը ստեղծում ( կախված չի գործատուից ): Բայց որ չլինի էլ դարդ չեմ անի )) Զբաղվում եմ իմ սիրած գործով ու դա ինձանից ոչ ոք չի կարող խլել: 
2. Սինգլ նշանակումա միայնակ, բայց ես միայնակ չեմ ))) Ուղղակի ինձ մի հոգով չեմ սահմանափակում  :Jpit: 
3. Համաձայն եմ: Դա գալիսա նրանից որ երջանիկ հասկացողությունը մենք տարբեր կերպ ենք ընկալում: Քեզ համար դա հաճույքնա, ինձ համար հանգստությունը: 
4. Եղելա տենց բան 

էսքանը )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Տենց չի, նախ ես միշտ ունեմ աշխատանք, որովհետև ես եմ իմ աշխատանքը ստեղծում ( կախված չի գործատուից ): Բայց որ չլինի էլ դարդ չեմ անի )) Զբաղվում եմ իմ սիրած գործով ու դա ինձանից ոչ ոք չի կարող խլել: 
> 2. Սինգլ նշանակումա միայնակ, բայց ես միայնակ չեմ ))) Ուղղակի ինձ մի հոգով չեմ սահմանափակում 
> 3. Համաձայն եմ: Դա գալիսա նրանից որ երջանիկ հասկացողությունը մենք տարբեր կերպ ենք ընկալում: Քեզ համար դա հաճույքնա, ինձ համար հանգստությունը: 
> 4. Եղելա տենց բան 
> 
> էսքանը )


Սինգլ չի նշանակում միայնակ, նշանակում ա՝ ընկեր/ընկերուհի/նշանած/ամուսին/կին չունենալ:  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ութ-ինը *վատ* փորձ: 
> Հարեմ ունենալն ու փորձելով սովորելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:


Դե հա հարեմ ունենաս, հերթով սիրես ու ստացվածների եվ չստացվածների քանակը հաշվես։
Զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես կարելի է ինը անգամ սիրել։

----------


## S.L.V.

> Սինգլ չի նշանակում միայնակ, նշանակում ա՝ ընկեր/ընկերուհի/նշանած/ամուսին/կին չունենալ:


ok)))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հա հարեմ ունենաս, հերթով սիրես ու ստացվածների եվ չստացվածների քանակը հաշվես։
> Զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես կարելի է ինը անգամ սիրել։


Ես չեմ ասում՝ ինը անգամ սիրել, ասում եմ՝ ինը փորձ սիրելու: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են  :Wink:  Դեռ ավելի շատ էլ կլինեն, ես ուղղակի որոշակի էմոցիոնալ հետք թողածներն ասեցի:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես չեմ ասում՝ ինը անգամ սիրել, ասում եմ՝ ինը փորձ սիրելու: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են  Դեռ ավելի շատ էլ կլինեն, ես ուղղակի որոշակի էմոցիոնալ հետք թողածներն ասեցի:


Թեկուզ էդքան անգամ սիրելու փորձ անես։ Իսկ հեչ եղել ա, որ ստացվի??

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թեկուզ էդքան անգամ սիրելու փորձ անես։ Իսկ հեչ եղել ա, որ ստացվի??


Հա  :Smile:  Ու եթե էդքան չփորձեի, դժվար՝ էսքան լավ ստացվեր  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա  Ու եթե էդքան չփորձեի, դժվար՝ էսքան լավ ստացվեր


Հա ասում են տասերորդը շատ լավ ա ստացվում։ Երջանիկ լինես։

----------

